

CAT B15: bulldozers builder enters the smartphone industry - itsybaev
http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/25/caterpillar-cat-b15-smartphone-offers-a-taste-of-rugged-jelly-bean/

======
itsybaev
Soon all construction workers will replace their iPhones with bulldozer phones
lol

